
How to be an awesome agile developer - mcenedella
https://www.atlassian.com/agile/software-development/developer
======
mcenedella
Liked this quote:

"Regardless of how the knowledge spreads, agile teams don't end up with
critical-path developers who can't go on vacation because they're the only
ones who understand a particular area of code. Because nobody wants to be that
developer."

